# Broseley versus Magnum and Esse Ironheart?



## johnpateley (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Folks
I realise that not all the above cookstoves may be sold in the USA but hopefully someone may have some information that will help me make a decision.
I am trying to decide which of these stove /cookers to buy and can find very little information on the Broseley and Magnum in actual use.
The Esse Ironheart is widely praised but is not as pretty looking as the others.
The Broseley and the Magnum are both similar and I suspect come out of the same factory somewere in deepest eastern europe!
the Broselely appears better finished and is slightly dearer.
Any information greatfully received.
Many thanks John


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome John. I know the Esse is a fine stove. The Brosley reminded me of some wood stoves out of Italy, so I did some Google snooping. It looks like many of their stoves are made by La Nordica of Italy. 
http://www.lanordica-extraflame.com/en/

I like the Thermo Rossella Plus Forno. That thin profile would be great for our kitchen. 

http://www.broseleyfires.com/news.php?pageNo=2&page=81


----------



## woodchip (Oct 21, 2011)

A warm welcome from a wood fanatic here in Dorset 

Sorry I don't have an Esse Ironheart, but do know someone who does, and they reckon it's great for them. 

I have a flat top woodstove I cook with, but sadly no separate oven. 

Wish I had the Esse now I've seen my friends cakes!

Whichever you do choose, get your wood now and get it seasoning as soon as possible.

Because dryness of wood is actually more important than make of stove. 

No manufacturer will ever tell you that  ;-)


----------



## johnpateley (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you Woodchip for your comments.
We have not had a woodstove/cooker before, but are trying to gleam as much info before purchasing.
My wife loves the look of the Broseley Rosa but I fear it is a pretty tin box at the side of the Esse Ironheart.
I just wish I could find someone with a Rosa to change my mind!
Best Wishes John (in the yorkshire dales)


----------



## guy01 (Oct 21, 2011)

have you looked at the AGA cookers ?I think they are lovely but there not available in the US yet
Guy


----------



## johnpateley (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello Guy
Yes the Aga cookers are the bees knee's as we say, but they are very very expensive!
And very heavy!
Best Wishes John


----------



## guy01 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes they are expensive but I sure do want one 
Guy


----------



## woodchip (Oct 22, 2011)

The actual choice of stove might comedown to your wood supply more than what looks really nice indoors. 

I know someone who has a Rayburn SF355 which has an oven, and a boiler which can heat hot water and run 8 radiators.

If you have a steady supply of wood which you can guarantee for some years, it's well worth looking at:

http://www.rayburn-web.co.uk/what-i...ating/solid-fuel--wood/heatranger-355sfw.aspx

Funnily enough, we were not sure of our wood supply when we switched from an open fire (which we used ocassionally to supplement our central heating) to a wood stove which we suspected might become our main source of heating. 

Once we got the wood stove, our wood supply has improved drastically (free wood galore at the moment and working hard to store it away for future years), I almost wished I had a range which did all the hot water too.

But that's the way life is, you get used to it  ;-)


----------



## Douglas (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi ......thought I'd put my 2 cents in. I purchased the Esse Ironheart from Obadiahs .....and as far as the looks go..I think it's a gorgeous stove. Beauty is subjective though......otherwise everyone would probably drive the same vehicles. In my humble opinion it's not too feminine looking.....not too premadona looking.....just a really great, stylish cookstove.


----------



## Obadiah (Oct 22, 2011)

Greetings John,

Welcome to Hearth.com. 
Not sure what your question is actually.....

We sell the Esse's here in North America and would be happy to help you make contact with ESSE in England to find your local dealer. 
They may be able to get your questions answered directly, or I can do my best to help you here, if you could just be a little more specific.

I will share what I can......
In my opinion and from my experience, the Ironheart is one of the nicest burning cookstoves out there, that we can get here in the US and is fully listed and tested to UL standards.
I just finished up a You Tube the other day showing the ESSE Extended Wood-box option. After my first test fire using this unit, I was amazed to see my burn times go from 8hrs to over 14hrs!
I have not had the chance to upload the video to my channel, but I would be happy to move to the front of the upload list if you'd like to view the burn.
The video shows the way the stove burns, how tight the stove is and how fast it can achieve a secondary burn. I even discuss stove top fans briefly.
Up here in NW Montana, it can get pretty cold, we run our stoves hard and we don't like to stoke a stove more than twice a day. 
The Ironheart is a little on the small side for some of the larger cabins over 1200 sq ft, but it is very efficient and clean burning. 

I'm sorry but my experience with the other stoves you mentioned is nill. As far as I know, they are not available here. If they ever are, I'll be there, asking for the line.

The Broseley is indeed an interesting stove in the way the secondary combustion air is pulled in around the door. I would love to get my hands on that stove......The new Italian Broiler is also pretty slick. http://www.broseleyfires.com/news.php?pageNo=1&page=114
Without actually burning all of the units, it will be hard to tell you which one would be best for you. I will be interested in hearing what your final decision ends up being and how the stove ends up working out for you. I envy the options you have available to you while shopping for a Woodstove or Cooker, in the UK.

You may want to also check out the Razen CS-1at www.firebellystoves.com 
Another line you can have that we are hoping to carry here soon for our US customers. 

If you are looking for the biggest bang for the buck in cookers here in the US, I would say that would be the Amish Pioneer Stoves, Bakers Choice. For a few hundred more you can get the Kitchen Queen which is one of the best heating/cooking/baking cookstoves ever built. We can ship these stoves over to you in the UK.
Hope this helps.


----------



## charly (Oct 22, 2011)

I also have an ESSE cookstove which was purchased from Woody at Obadiah's. Almost up and running. Built like a tank at over 700 lbs. Nice size fire box too. The folks at Obadiah's are top shelf to deal with. They're are there after the sale!  Good place to buy from if it works out for you. Good luck in your search.


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2011)

Spent a little time and I came up with a good link to the Magnum. I really like the clean lines on this stove. It strongly resembles the Brosley Rosa. FWIW, the Magnum is made in Serbia. 

http://sopkainc.com/index.html


----------



## woodchip (Oct 22, 2011)

Interesting to see the Magnum only has a 5" flue outlet for 42000btu output, most stoves I've seen that size have a 6" flue.


----------



## charly (Oct 22, 2011)

Wondering what length firewood the magnum will take. Measured my ESSE, 19 inch piece gives an inch to the door. That's another reason I went with the ESSE, plus it has a screen to slide in front of the glass door to cut down on the heat from the glass while your cooking, another nice feature. With the optional deep firewood box , the stove has 16 inches of height in the fire box. I should get some nice long burns according to Woodys trials.


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2011)

If it is the same as the LaNordica Rosa, which I suspect it is, then they list it at 400mm deep or 15.7"


----------



## ScotO (Oct 22, 2011)

Douglas said:
			
		

> Hi ......thought I'd put my 2 cents in. I purchased the Esse Ironheart from Obadiahs .....and as far as the looks go..I think it's a gorgeous stove. Beauty is subjective though......otherwise everyone would probably drive the same vehicles. In my humble opinion it's not too feminine looking.....not too premadona looking.....just a really great, stylish cookstove.



I agree Douglas, that is one beautiful stove!!....and may I say the room it is sitting in fits it perfectly......I think for the money and the looks, the Esse is probably one of my favorites, but still just a tad out of my league....we'll see how this NZ3000 does as far as heating the front half of our house, and if it does as good as it is supposed to, I will be buying one of those Esse stoves someday.....hopefully soon.....


----------



## charly (Oct 22, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> If it is the same as the LaNordica Rosa, which I suspect it is, then they list it at 400mm deep or 15.7"


 Just didn't see any firbox specs.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 22, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Spent a little time and I came up with a good link to the Magnum. I really like the clean lines on this stove. It strongly resembles the Brosley Rosa. FWIW, the Magnum is made in Serbia.
> 
> http://sopkainc.com/index.html



Thats not a bad looking stove, either.....plus the cost is significantly lower thant the Esse....around half the price...but still not as nice as that Esse.....thanks for the link, BeGreen........


----------



## charly (Oct 22, 2011)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought it would be as much as the ESSE when I first looked at it. I was surprised. That's an affordable price to see if you like a cookstove.


----------



## SteveKG (Oct 22, 2011)

Guy said:
			
		

> have you looked at the AGA cookers ?I think they are lovely but there not available in the US yet
> Guy




Not only is the Aga available in the USA but I found out about one dealer through the forum here, http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/htartisan.htm 

We've had ours for a year now and it is the best wood-fired cooker we've had in forty years. Best investment we ever made and I use it for all our baking and a lot of our other cooking. It is expensive, but we've had four others and this Aga [Heartland] is about fifty thousand light years better than all our others put together.


----------



## Obadiah (Oct 22, 2011)

We used to sell these, nice little stoves. We may still have some info around, do you need a firebox size for the Magnum?


----------



## johnpateley (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello
Thank you so much for all your comments the internet is indeed wonderfull!
I am still hoping that someone somewhere in the world has either the Broseley Rosa or its serbian eqivalent
the "Magnum" and could give me a first hand report on that stove!
I live in hope.
Best Wishes from England John


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2011)

xclimber said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found the firebox specs today and it lloks like I was in error. 400mm is the height. The depth is 340mm or 13.4". 

http://www.broseleyfires.com/Range-Cookers/Rosa_Range-Cooker-specification.html


----------



## ScotO (Oct 23, 2011)

johnpateley said:
			
		

> Hello
> Thank you so much for all your comments the internet is indeed wonderfull!
> I am still hoping that someone somewhere in the world has either the Broseley Rosa or its serbian eqivalent
> the "Magnum" and could give me a first hand report on that stove!
> ...



Greetings John, yes the internet is wonderful and you will have thanked yourself for looking into this site, even for a seasoned woodburning vet it is a great place for information, opinions, ideas and even some critizism...lol...I fell in love with the Esse cookstoves at first sight several years ago, but just looking at the different links that these great folks on Hearth.com have provided in this post, now I am inclined to keep looking before I commit down the road....I really like that Aga with the insulated top covers, and great thing is that it IS available in a sister model here in the USA......so now I am in the same bind you are in.....lol....stay warm and safe, you got some deciding to do....


----------



## johnpateley (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello Folks
Thank you for your comments.  In the end I was offered a Broseley Rosa with damaged tiles for Â£1450.
New set of tiles from Broseley Â£150. So in a nutshell a saving of about Â£400.
It will be delivered tomorrow and stand in the corner of the kitchen for a while until I can fit it.
When I have got it going I will report back for the benefit of others!
I did love the Essa ironheart but at nearly Â£2000 dearer here in England, I'm afraid we went for the cheaper one.
We may regret it only time will tell!
Happy heating John (yorkshire England)


----------



## begreen (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update John. That sounds like a pretty nice deal. Please be sure to come back with some reports and pictures of the installation once you have it up and running. I am very curious about this stove. And now that we see we can get the Magnum in the states it will be helpful information for others contemplating this stove.

PS: Were you able to find out the country of manufacture for the Brosley? It may be on the back of the stove.


----------



## woodchip (Nov 3, 2011)

Well done John!

Please post a few piccies once you have it installed.......

Don't forget we all like pictures  ;-)


----------



## johnpateley (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello
Well heres a picture of the Rosa been delivered!
Fantastic service from the delivery man he is situated in the north of England and carries mostly heavy machinery.
You can find him on ebay and because his vehicle is small he can drop things through your door!
We slid the cooker across the tiled kitchen floor on a bit of old carpet a lot easier than I thought.
So will report back when installed!
John


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 17, 2012)

Smith and May masonry sells some wood cook stoves,check em out.



http://www.elmirastoveworks.com/specs/Fireview - US Retail.pdf

Elmira Fireview

 For More Information

 The latest advance in the way things used to be... The Fireview is a high-efficiency, air-tight wood-burning cookstove that is perfect for home, cottage or camp. It serves as a high-output room heater, a cooking appliance, an attractive fire-viewing woodstove .


----------



## johnpateley (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello Folks!
At last the Broseley / Nordica is finally up and running it works beutifully and the oven easily maintains 200c.
If anyone requires further information let me know.
Best Wishes John


----------



## woodchip (Jan 18, 2012)

It looks great. My wife wants one, even though we have nowhere to put it. 

Sounds like I'll have to make somewhere........  ;-)


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2012)

That has to be a nice addition to the house. Thanks for the update. It really fits in nicely there and looks beautiful. How does it cook?

Did you by any chance find out if the stove is actually made in Serbia for LaNordica by Sopka?


----------



## johnpateley (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello Again.
Thank you for your comments.
As I said the stove works very well appears economical yet very hot!
Have not had time to try serious cooking yet.  But tonights frozen chips were done to a crisp!
The cooking temp seems remarkable stable.  I have only been running a small fire yet the oven seems to maintain 200c with no difficulty.
Regarding the origin of the product I think this model comes from Italy as all the cast parts have a N for Nordica cast in them.
Although it is a bit of a mystery, the Serbian model has many small differences The door castings have a different format. the hinges are not the same the casting at the front of the firebox has a different no of "teeth". The guard rail brackets are also not the same.  The internal damper for the oven is cast on the Nordica and sheet steel on the Serbian version.  The removeable panel in the base of the oven is not as robust.
So all in all not the same even though it looks very, very. similar perhaps a copy just that bit different not to infrnge patents etc.  Can anybody in the stove industry tell us the truth?
Oh incidentally lighting is a dream just the same as the youtube film on the Serbian Magnum 30 to 45 Mins and your cooking on gas,  So to speak!
Best Wishes from the Yorkshire Dales England
John


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2012)

Good info John. I would love to cook in and on that stove. I'm not sure about the Sopka. Maybe they are using some Nordica castings and assembling their own version in Serbia?


----------



## Obadiah (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks great, love the way they delivered your stove, great idea! 
Glad it all worked out for you, keep in touch  with regular updates on how the stove works long term.

Cheers!


----------

